# Next England manager?



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2016)

Got to be honest, no one of note is coming to mind.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gareth Southgate is favourite


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Gareth Southgate is favourite
		
Click to expand...

Is that a joke?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2016)

Does it matter..?
Will anything change?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 27, 2016)

Did you have this thread prepared?


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Gareth Southgate is favourite
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Does it matter..?
Will anything change?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it would, what mindless fool would have put Sterling back in the team and dropped one of their standout players?
oh hang on.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 27, 2016)

There's no outstanding candidate in my opinion.Gareth Southgate doing a decent job with under 21's.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 27, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Is that a joke?
		
Click to expand...

Not a very funny one . 

God please don't let it be true.

I want Hoddle.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2016)

FA will pick a yes man!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 27, 2016)

pbrown7582 said:



			Gareth Southgate is favourite
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			Not a very funny one . 

God please don't let it be true.

I want Hoddle.
		
Click to expand...

Hoddle and Waddle, now we're talking.


----------



## gregers (Jun 27, 2016)

ryan giggs.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 27, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Hoddle and Waddle, now we're talking.
		
Click to expand...

I can see it now, Diamond lights cover as the 2018 team anthem &#128077;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 27, 2016)

ABH !

 (Anyone But Hoddle)

His record with England was not really any better than Hodgson and his subsequent efforts in Club football were not exactly sparkling to the extent that he has not been actively involved for years.


----------



## MarkE (Jun 27, 2016)

Terry Venables.

Seriously though, it's a struggle to come up with a name.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Jun 27, 2016)

Diego Simeone


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 28, 2016)

If England fans want a quality manager, he certainly won't be English.

If it's an Englishman, I think it should be " Big Sam".


----------



## selwood90 (Jun 28, 2016)

I second big Sam, second choice for me would be Harry redknapp. Probably not a popular choice but hey ho!


----------



## Slab (Jun 28, 2016)

My pick would be a morph of Mike Bassett, Chris Evans & Lance Armstrong


Maybe not, if I was being kind to England then Klinsmann would be a good choice (never gonna happen though)


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Does it matter..?
Will anything change?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Until England look at how other teams play it doesn't matter who they have in charge; the results will still be the same when it comes to the crunch.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2016)

Southgate already being touted. We don't need yes men. Look at all the successful sides, and none of their managers are scared to go against the grain or make big decisions. We're hamstrung by the system and the FA need to look at their own role. Pellegrini??


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2016)

Lars Lagerback &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2016)

Odd but I wrote on the euro thread that looking at the available managers we were gonna struggle for the next 10 years. One team that did look organised last year when they played City was Bournemouth. So to that end Eddie Howe would be my fave. But one I have read on here that does tick all the boxes Diego Simeone.

in essence an argentinian Brian Clough, so the FA won't go for him.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 28, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Southgate already being touted. We don't need yes men. Look at all the successful sides, and none of their managers are scared to go against the grain or make big decisions. We're hamstrung by the system and the FA need to look at their own role. Pellegrini??
		
Click to expand...

Homer, what makes Southgate a yes man?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 28, 2016)

Dont think it matters who the boss is, you've already had a string of very good club managers in the job so that's probably not the issue, happens to whomever takes the job, its a combination of many things like tactics, EPL big ego players not gelling into a true team and even bad luck. 
Wasn't such a freak result last night - no real weak teams at the tournament, doesn't matter how lowly ranked or how few people live in Iceland, they qualified, they'd played 3 good games before last night losing no more than 1 goal a game getting a win and 2 draws. That defensive 442 system sitting deep is proving solid and really hard to break down. 

Sore one for England but not sure there is much that can change, you'll get to a semi final soon enough imo. Small margins but basic ball control and passing skills seemed well off last night and current team doesn't move at pace enough for me, they did at the outset but fell off quickly. Iceland seemed to have more energy to me.

EPL success means no England players play abroad, quite insular and sheltered from continental style, used to playing one way only? Players would benefit from playing in other leagues imo, mix it up somehow.

At least you get there every time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2016)

Laurent Blanc. Currently unemployed. There is no one English who is currently up to it.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jun 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			If England fans want a quality manager, he certainly won't be English.

If it's an Englishman, I think it should be " Big Sam".
		
Click to expand...




selwood90 said:



			I second big Sam, second choice for me would be Harry redknapp. Probably not a popular choice but hey ho!
		
Click to expand...

I've always maintained (and been roundly rubbished on here ) that Big Sam should have got it instead of McLaren. Say what you like about his tactics, he gets results and perhaps more importantly has always had a settled team, a good system and got the very best out of the players he's had.....and he's not just had cloggers and journeymen. Can you just imagine that dressing room at half time last night following that first half defensive display?  We had our chance, and we'll never know.......but could hardly have been worse! Last night was the pits.

Edit: Not suggesting he should get it, or would even be interested now. No Englishmen come to mind tbh....may take a while.


----------



## TerryA (Jun 28, 2016)

I think we should give Shearer a go. He's very passionate about the team and would be a good choice.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 28, 2016)

TerryA said:



			I think we should give Shearer a go. He's very passionate about the team and would be a good choice.
		
Click to expand...

Passion doesn't mean anything. He's been a manager for 8 games. If England appointed him, everyone associated with the decisions would need taking outside and shooting


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 28, 2016)

Surely Wenger would have more sense than to pick up that poisoned chalice. 

Plus he is hardly going to walk away from arsenal now before the start of the season.  Lets get real here. 


Give it to harry.   he is unlikely to ever be King so give him useful to do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2016)

Paolo Di Canio was a passionate manager...........


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 28, 2016)

TerryA said:



			I think we should give Shearer a go. He's very passionate about the team and would be a good choice.
		
Click to expand...

The problem here is that I've met a lot of people who have met Shearer & none of them like him.  I don't think he would be able to motivate a team.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 28, 2016)

Klinnsman would be a good shout.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2016)

TerryA said:



			I think we should give Shearer a go. He's very passionate about the team and would be a good choice.
		
Click to expand...

There are thousands of people who are passionate, doesnt mean that they should be England manager.

Passion along with tactical nous, no sentiment, and other qualities is what you want, otherwise, we'd get Ian Wright!!!


----------



## Region3 (Jun 28, 2016)

A few scary ones in this list...

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/england/next-permanent-manager


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 28, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Klinnsman would be a good shout.
		
Click to expand...

That would be the best shout - working with Neville and Southgate building a foundation


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2016)

wow, bet victor not exactly giving it away, betting to about 270% there, utter thiefs


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd be tempted to bring in a new backroom team completely as well as the manager. Did they not train for long throws? new goalkeeper coach? 

For me having Shearer on board will be a bit like having Poulter as a Ryder Cup VP. He'll bring great game experience and passion and be able to fire a rocket up various pampered backsides at half time. As for a full time managers - Brendon Rogers, Big Sam, Raffa, Martinez? Not sure about Rednapp, Southgate is a big no for me. Will be interesting to see who they go for.


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			I'd be tempted to bring in a new backroom team completely as well as the manager. Did they not train for long throws? new goalkeeper coach? 

For me having Shearer on board will be a bit like having Poulter as a Ryder Cup VP. He'll bring great game experience and passion and be able to fire a rocket up various pampered backsides at half time. As for a full time managers - Brendon Rogers, Big Sam, Raffa, Martinez? Not sure about Rednapp, Southgate is a big no for me. Will be interesting to see who they go for.
		
Click to expand...

why would you bring in a new keeper coach for eg, just because the current keeper makes a couple of clangers? is that the coaches fault? have seen some videos of the english keepers at training recently and they are highly impressive (to someone who used to play in nets to an ok standard many years ago)

whilst the manager is gonna take some flak and the coaches will take their share, there has to be an acceptance that a lot of the problems are actually dont to the players and them not performing on the day


----------



## drewster (Jun 28, 2016)

Super Slav is your man !!!!!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 28, 2016)

There is and can only ever be one man for the job. Smiffy.......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq_cwwWcyqQ


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 28, 2016)

drewster said:



			Super Slav is your man !!!!!
		
Click to expand...


I'd go with that...

If for no other reason it would tee off the 'ammers in my family...


----------



## Jensen (Jun 28, 2016)

TerryA said:



			I think we should give Shearer a go. He's very passionate about the team and would be a good choice.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he would be a cracking choice. Took over as Toon manager in 2009 and made ABSOLUTELY NO difference to the inept performances that eventually took them down.
He can do ALL the talk, but can't do the walk.


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 28, 2016)

Eddie Howe please!


----------



## freddielong (Jun 28, 2016)

Tony Pulls


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 28, 2016)

Southgate did pretty well during his early term at Boro but some behind the scenes structural issues let him down. I stiil think he's a good manager. Not sure if he's top international class yet but you won't find out without trying him. Pullis is pretty good too, and if anything is maturing into quite a package. Eddie Howe... no, he's not there yet.

After that its trot out the same old same old. Do you give it to big Sam? Not for me. Pity Terry Venables is 73, and not liked by the establishment - cracking manager, evidenced in his later years by bailing out Robson at the Boro when they were nailed on to go down. 'arry, I wouldn't buy a used car off him.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

Pulis? Allardyce? Oh please.


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2016)

The running


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2016)

Fish said:



			The running

View attachment 19901

Click to expand...

Not one name on that list fills me with any confidence. 
Tbf not many of the current players do either.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Didn't Beckenbauer and Klinnsman get success at international level with very little or no club management experience, maybe it is time for England to consider all options.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Didn't Beckenbauer and Klinnsman get success at international level with very little or no club management experience, maybe it is time for England to consider all options.
		
Click to expand...

If only England had players of the class of Matthaus and Brehme.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tongo said:



			If only England had players of the class of Matthaus and Brehme.
		
Click to expand...

Whoever the players you've got they still need managing and preparing properly.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 28, 2016)

Slaven Bilic would be worth a punt, has international experience with Croatia and now has knowledge of the premiership too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Slaven Bilic would be worth a punt, has international experience with Croatia and now has knowledge of the premiership too.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're right, should be at least in the mix.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Slaven Bilic would be worth a punt, has international experience with Croatia and now has knowledge of the premiership too.
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made sir. Not sure he fits the Blazers at FA HQ vision of an England manager sadly. Too passionate and arguably too good


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2016)

They should av snapped Jose up.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Whoever the players you've got they still need managing and preparing properly.
		
Click to expand...

Beckenbauer and Klinsmann were both ex-players who had one major tournaments and were massive names in German football when they took the manager's job. So their stature would have brought instant respect from the players for what they had achieved. 

Who do England have with that sort of stature and commanding that sort of respect?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 28, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Beckenbauer and Klinsmann were both ex-players who had one major tournaments and were massive names in German football when they took the manager's job. So their stature would have brought instant respect from the players for what they had achieved. 

Who do England have with that sort of stature and commanding that sort of respect?
		
Click to expand...

Southgate &#128563;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Beckenbauer and Klinsmann were both ex-players who had one major tournaments and were massive names in German football when they took the manager's job. So their stature would have brought instant respect from the players for what they had achieved. 

Who do England have with that sort of stature and commanding that sort of respect?
		
Click to expand...

Just saying we should consider all options, maybe it's a foreigner or an ex-player or a joint effort rather than a single appt or poach a current manager from a PL club.

To me they'll go safe and appt Southgate, maybe if it is him they appoint someone else to mentor.


----------



## larmen (Jun 28, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Beckenbauer and Klinsmann were both ex-players who had one major tournaments and were massive names in German football when they took the manager's job. So their stature would have brought instant respect from the players for what they had achieved.
		
Click to expand...

They also had the backroom staff that made the team work well. Beckenbauer had Bertie Vogts who won as manager in 1996, Klinsmann had Loew who won in 2014.
Bertie Vogts is the driving force behind the German youth academy who is now producing the Ozil and Khedira generation. He wasn't that successful as Bertie McVogts when managing Scotland.

However, Germany also had 'failure' with that approach when Rudi Voeller was in charge. Rudi wasn't 1st choice, he jumped in when Christoph Daum was supposed to manage the team but his drug past caught up with him.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 28, 2016)

larmen said:



			They also had the backroom staff that made the team work well. Beckenbauer had Bertie Vogts who won as manager in 1996, Klinsmann had Loew who won in 2014.
*Bertie Vogts is the driving force behind the German youth academy who is now producing the Ozil and Khedira generation*. He wasn't that successful as Bertie McVogts when managing Scotland.

However, Germany also had 'failure' with that approach when Rudi Voeller was in charge. Rudi wasn't 1st choice, he jumped in when Christoph Daum was supposed to manage the team but his drug past caught up with him.
		
Click to expand...

Was that the academy that came about after the root and branch changes post Euro 2000? Ultimately that is what England need to do but admitting that the English system isnt producing quality players seems a bridge too far.


----------



## larmen (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope I didn't get my history wrong. Vogts was out in 1998, and the 2 after him were Ribbeck and Voeller. I don't think either of them has started it.

Anyway, I think the system was 'stolen' from either France or, more likely, Holland anyway.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Didn't Beckenbauer and Klinnsman get success at international level with very little or no club management experience, maybe it is time for England to consider all options.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but the're German, and Germans are good at football, and stuff.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Southgate did pretty well during his early term at Boro but some behind the scenes structural issues let him down. I stiil think he's a good manager. Not sure if he's top international class yet but you won't find out without trying him. Pullis is pretty good too, and if anything is maturing into quite a package. Eddie Howe... no, he's not there yet.

After that its trot out the same old same old. Do you give it to big Sam? Not for me. Pity Terry Venables is 73, and not liked by the establishment - cracking manager, evidenced in his later years by bailing out Robson at the Boro when they were nailed on to go down. 'arry, I wouldn't buy a used car off him.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure you know more about Boro, Bri, but werent they woeful to watch under Southgate.

Didnt they go about 10 games without scoring?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Im sure you know more about Boro, Bri, but werent they woeful to watch under Southgate.

Didnt they go about 10 games without scoring?
		
Click to expand...

You're getting confused with Hodgson when he was with LPool :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 28, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			You're getting confused with Hodgson when he was with LPool :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And to think that us Liverpool fans were told we were wrong to get rid of Roy, and didnt give him a chance.......sheesh.

*TOLD   YERS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## richy (Jun 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point well made sir. Not sure he fits the Blazers at FA HQ vision of an England manager sadly. Too passionate and arguably too good
		
Click to expand...

What a stupid comment.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 29, 2016)

richy said:



			What a stupid comment.
		
Click to expand...

That's harsh ... There has been more than a few stupid comments and suggestions on who should get the job, it's not important enough to point out an individual post.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2016)

richy said:



			What a stupid comment.
		
Click to expand...

Really??? So why historically have the FA never appointed anyone with the passion and non-conforming attitude of a Bilic who would definitely not fit the FA blueprint. You can go as far back as Clough onwards and any manager deemed a little bit of a risk, irrespective of results at club or international level was overlooked


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really??? So why historically have the FA never appointed anyone with the passion and non-conforming attitude of a Bilic who would definitely not fit the FA blueprint. You can go as far back as Clough onwards and any manager deemed a little bit of a risk, irrespective of results at club or international level was overlooked
		
Click to expand...

Homer, why is Southgate a Yes man?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2016)

Already in the FA set up, and although has done a good job in the U21 set up he never strikes me as a man who would arguably drop a Hart or Rooney and just seems to conform to the way the FA prefer management to simply go about their business without causing too many ripples. Just an opinion


----------



## richy (Jun 29, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			That's harsh ... There has been more than a few stupid comments and suggestions on who should get the job, it's not important enough to point out an individual post.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Really??? So why historically have the FA never appointed anyone with the passion and non-conforming attitude of a Bilic who would definitely not fit the FA blueprint. You can go as far back as Clough onwards and any manager deemed a little bit of a risk, irrespective of results at club or international level was overlooked
		
Click to expand...

It was the "too good" part. How could someone be too good? Surely the previous lot haven't been good enough? I'm pretty sure you were sticking up for Hodgson recently. Probably something to do with the Fulham connection.


----------



## richy (Jun 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Already in the FA set up, and although has done a good job in the U21 set up he never strikes me as a man who would arguably drop a Hart or Rooney and just seems to conform to the way the FA prefer management to simply go about their business without causing too many ripples. Just an opinion
		
Click to expand...

Didn't Hodgson drop Rooney during this tournament? And he's what you'd call a yes man.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 29, 2016)

Seems to me there isn't an English candidate with the credentials to deliver a trophy win, which seems to be the expectation level for England. You need to go foreign, even though that didn't work brilliantly in the past.

To be honest, if you could do foreign players too that would help!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2016)

richy said:



			It was the "too good" part. How could someone be too good? Surely the previous lot haven't been good enough? I'm pretty sure you were sticking up for Hodgson recently. Probably something to do with the Fulham connection.
		
Click to expand...

I stuck up for Hodgson based on his time at Fulham and what he managed with a mediocre side but also said on the forum more than once that after the WC another poor tournament this time (duly delivered) and he should go


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



*Seems to me there isn't an English candidate with the credentials to deliver a trophy win*, which seems to be the expectation level for England. You need to go foreign, even though that didn't work brilliantly in the past.

To be honest, if you could do foreign players too that would help!
		
Click to expand...

What credentials are required over and above what other previous managers had who were given the job?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2016)

richy said:



			Didn't Hodgson drop Rooney during this tournament? And he's what you'd call a yes man.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that "rested" as opposed to dropping from a squad based on performance? Perhaps if we found someone brave enough to drop some of those not doing it, we may get a side that wants to and is capable of playing and can string more than two passes together in a forward direction.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Seems to me there isn't an English candidate with the credentials to deliver a trophy win, which seems to be the expectation level for England. You need to go foreign, even though that didn't work brilliantly in the past.

To be honest, if you could do foreign players too that would help!
		
Click to expand...

Think you are spot on in regards English candidates 

Going foreign worked with Sven to a point - he created a good team who did reach good levels and played well - Capello is a different matter

If Klinsmann isn't on the Radar then spend millions and look towards someone like Pochetino and then give him time


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			What credentials are required over and above what other previous managers had who were given the job?
		
Click to expand...

None. I just can't think of any current English managers who have achieved the sort of things in the game that the likes of Robson, venables and, dare I say it, hodgson had. You don't seem to have any managers of that stature left, just look at all your top clubs going foreign.


----------



## Snelly (Jun 29, 2016)

The problem is more complex than the managers obviously. Fans, media, pundits, coaches, players, agents, money, lack of vision etc etc all contribute to an environment that is counter productive to a successful national side. 

This can be contrasted with cricket and rugby in England where the highest priority is the national side and all clubs are compliant and supportive to the shared vision from those that lead the game and set the agenda. 

Football is divided and corrupt and run by various cabals with differing levels of incompetence.  

Nothing will change.  Too many vested interests with their snouts in the trough.  


All that said, I think Neil Warnock would do an excellent job at cutting through some of the baggage and would push the players to play for the shirt with positivity. 

Hoddle and Southgate would be more of the same. Barely valiant failure.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2016)

I've put my name forward, with my FA Level one coach certificate, I'm more qualified than Woy judging by his team selection and substitution choices. I'll need a back up team though. Any who thinks Hart, Stirling or Sturridge should ever pull on the shirt again need not apply.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 29, 2016)

Snelly said:



			The problem is more complex than the managers obviously. Fans, media, pundits, coaches, players, agents, money, lack of vision etc etc all contribute to an environment that is counter productive to a successful national side. 

This can be contrasted with cricket and rugby in England where the highest priority is the national side and all clubs are compliant and supportive to the shared vision from those that lead the game and set the agenda. 

Football is divided and corrupt and run by various cabals with differing levels of incompetence.  

Nothing will change.  Too many vested interests with their snouts in the trough.  


All that said, I think Neil Warnock would do an excellent job at cutting through some of the baggage and would push the players to play for the shirt with positivity. 

Hoddle and Southgate would be more of the same. Barely valiant failure.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with virtually all of that.  Apart from the Neil Warnock bit.  You were doing so well up to that part.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			I've put my name forward, with my FA Level one coach certificate, I'm more qualified than Woy judging by his team selection and substitution choices. I'll need a back up team though. Any who thinks Hart, Stirling or Sturridge should ever pull on the shirt again need not apply. 

Click to expand...

Wasn't Sturridge the teams saviour after the Wales game ? Lots of calls for him to start and then when he does start he gets played as a wide man - what do people expect when players are played out of position that badly


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasn't Sturridge the teams saviour after the Wales game ? Lots of calls for him to start and then when he does start he gets played as a wide man - what do people expect when players are played out of position that badly
		
Click to expand...

His goal was a lucky one....he was shocking for most of the time he was on the pitch......he wasn't on his own mind.


----------



## G.U.R (Jun 29, 2016)

After every single tournament we go through this and nothing changes. The PL has too much power and if you ask Club fans what their order of priority is it would be - The PL followed by The CL with International football coming a very distant 3rd. I've heard arguments that we don't have an International identity, that if you look at the Spanish team they play like a mix between Barca and RM, the Germans play like Bayern and the Italians play like Juve, that's because they are the biggest and richest clubs in their respective leagues. Our league doesn't have a dominating team and there is no specific formation played, so players turn up to England training and Vardy and Sturridge are suddenly wide men when they play upfront week in week out for their clubs.

I don't have any answers or magical cure, all I do know is it hasn't changed since '66 and I don't think it's going to change any time soon, so however you appoint is on a hiding to nothing.


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't accept these _marginal_ out of position excuses, if a striker is playing in defence, or visa versa, then fair enough, but if someone is only slightly out left or right rather than being more central, then so what, their professional footballers being paid millions, not 1 trick ponies, they should be able to adapt IMO!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2016)

Ok I get it that players were played out of position,but does this stop them from being able to do the basics like a straight forward pass? 
A player of Sturrudges quality should be able to play out wide against a team like Iceland with ease.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			I don't accept these _marginal_ out of position excuses, if a striker is playing in defence, or visa versa, then fair enough, but if someone is only slightly out left or right rather than being more central, then so what, their professional footballers being paid millions, not 1 trick ponies, they should be able to adapt IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it Fish,Spot on &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			I don't accept these _marginal_ out of position excuses, if a striker is playing in defence, or visa versa, then fair enough, but if someone is only slightly out left or right rather than being more central, then so what, their professional footballers being paid millions, not 1 trick ponies, they should be able to adapt IMO!
		
Click to expand...

I agree to a certain extent but using sturridge as the example hes predominantly left footed so Hodgson played him on the right   He was coming so deep for the ball it was untrue.

That england team didn't get thebasics right against Iceland and my usual opinion is match the team for effort  etc and your quality will usually shine through.

The players need to take a long look at themselves and question why they performed like they did but also the manager needs to take responsibility for not managing the game better.  He just stood on the side line holding his chins looking clueless.

And Rooney's not a CM neither.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasn't Sturridge the teams saviour after the Wales game ? Lots of calls for him to start and then when he does start he gets played as a wide man - what do people expect when players are played out of position that badly
		
Click to expand...

No he wasn't the saviour of the team his goal saved us from another poor result against a team we should beat.

Are you saying that Sturridge is a striker and only a striker and should not be played anywhere else because he want perform otherwise.

Sturridge is a very good player and wide right or wide left should suit him.
If your saying its Roys fault for playing him there well imo that's just wrong,im sure Klopp has played him wide on a few occasions so is he wrong too.

Your right and many have said playing people out of the preferred positions can have an effect and has for many players but don't get that mixed up with effort,commitment and pride to play well.

Roy has proved what many of us on here have been saying for donks he was never the right man and him and his assistants have proved that in abundance.
However Roy is not on his own Gary and Ray have just as much to answer for.

However when your given the opportunity to represent your country in any sport you should as an individual give it everything and all the players should look in the mirror and ask themselves if they did that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No he wasn't the saviour of the team his goal saved us from another poor result against a team we should beat.

Are you saying that Sturridge is a striker and only a striker and should not be played anywhere else because he want perform otherwise.

*Sturridge is a very good player and wide right or wide left should suit him.
If your saying its Roys fault for playing him there well imo that's just wrong,im sure Klopp has played him wide on a few occasions so is he wrong too.
*
Your right and many have said playing people out of the preferred positions can have an effect and has for many players but don't get that mixed up with effort,commitment and pride to play well.

Roy has proved what STU_C  has been saying for donks he was never the right man and him and his assistants have proved that in abundance.
However Roy is not on his own Gary and Ray have just as much to answer for.

However when your given the opportunity to represent your country in any sport you should as an individual give it everything and all the players should look in the mirror and ask themselves if they did that.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember sturridge playing out wide expecting to be the wide outlet under klopp, though I'll take your word for it. Sturridge does his damage as A  striker, hes too greedy to play as a winger.

The last time the England manager picked a team where everybody's position  was natural was probably Terry Venables in '96


You say Neville has a lot to answer for, I'd be questioning the person who thought it was right to employ a  very good tv pundit with very little coaching experience to coach the England squad.

I'd say the same if it was Gerrard or Carragher as well!!


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2016)

D'ya know what, I thought the passion was there and so the effort, it's just the ability of the team that was the left down. The ability of every single outfield player to control  the ball dead when receiving a pass from a team mate was astoundingly abysmal.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 29, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			D'ya know what, I thought the passion was there and so the effort, it's just the ability of the team that was the left down. The ability of every single outfield player to control  the ball dead when receiving a pass from a team mate was astoundingly abysmal.
		
Click to expand...

Agree but why do they do it in an England shirt but not for their clubs? Seems like handling pressure, confidence and self belief are the main issues, spreads like a virus through the team, except young Rashford maybe.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 29, 2016)

If Iceland go on and win this thing, does that turn all the negativity on its head - 'we lost to the champions by only 1 goal so we're actually pretty good' type thinking??


----------



## freddielong (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			I don't accept these _marginal_ out of position excuses, if a striker is playing in defence, or visa versa, then fair enough, but if someone is only slightly out left or right rather than being more central, then so what, their professional footballers being paid millions, not 1 trick ponies, they should be able to adapt IMO!
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree if you are playing on the right side of a front 3 you are not playing right wing, the whole point of a 433 is the flexibility it gives you as opposed to the more rigid 442.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't remember sturridge playing out wide expecting to be the wide outlet under klopp, though I'll take your word for it. Sturridge does his damage as A  striker, hes too greedy to play as a winger.

The last time the England manager picked a team where everybody's position  was natural was probably Terry Venables in '96


You say Neville has a lot to answer for, I'd be questioning the person who thought it was right to employ a  very good tv pundit with very little coaching experience to coach the England squad.

I'd say the same if it was Gerrard or Carragher as well!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree Stu a lot of questions need to be asked from the people making these decisions who to employ.
Its no different this morning with Southgate the overwhelming favourite for the job,i for one don't see him as strong enough for the job,we need someone who can make tough decisions especially if it means dropping the likes of Hart or calling time on Rooneys England career.

Sturridge is not being asked to be a winger though Stu as you said previously he was coming too deep but my retort would be Silva and Mata play this role to good effect albeit for their clubs.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			I don't accept these _marginal_ out of position excuses, if a striker is playing in defence, or visa versa, then fair enough, but if someone is only slightly out left or right rather than being more central, then so what, their professional footballers being paid millions, not 1 trick ponies, they should be able to adapt IMO!
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Spain won the last Euro's with Fabregas playing up front. 

Gotze played there for Germany in this tournament so if Loew was chased for the England job would he be criticised also?

A striker playing from the right/left (but still attacking) shouldn't make much difference.  Sturridge was wide against Wales when he came on and scored.  If they are being asked to play as an out and out winger then maybe slightly different but not the way they were set up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I agree Stu a lot of questions need to be asked from the people making these decisions who to employ.
Its no different this morning with Southgate the overwhelming favourite for the job,i for one don't see him as strong enough for the job,we need someone who can make tough decisions especially if it means dropping the likes of Hart or calling time on Rooneys England career.

Sturridge is not being asked to be a winger though Stu as you said previously he was coming too deep but my retort would be Silva and Mata play this role to good effect albeit for their clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Mata and Silva are complete different players compared to Sturridge. Maya is nowhere as effective on the flanks as he is in behind the striker. 

Listening to Hodgson before the game he said " Iceland play very compact and clog the midfield  so we need Width to try and combat it" along those lines. 

That didn't sound to me as though he wanted him to drift  out wide then play his normal game. For me he was trying to play a system he didn't have players for. 

Watching the game he picked Sterling and sturridge imo to play wide and they pretty much stayed out there. 

Certain players can adapt, I doubt Kane  could've played were sturridge did and done any better.

This is where playing square pegs in round holes comes to bite you in the back side.

Anyway this thread is going slightly off topic. 

Big Sam or "Curbs"  for England


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Pretty sure Spain won the last Euro's with Fabregas playing up front. 

Gotze played there for Germany in this tournament so if Loew was chased for the England job would he be criticised also?

A striker playing from the right/left (but still attacking) shouldn't make much difference.  Sturridge was wide against Wales when he came on and scored.  If they are being asked to play as an out and out winger then maybe slightly different but not the way they were set up.
		
Click to expand...

 Sturridge was imo expected to give them the width, maybe not an out an out winger but never the less it wasnt his best or preferred position. Even after 30mins when it was evident it wasn't working, he didn't change it tactically, he just kept banging on and on.


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Listening to Hodgson before the game he said " Iceland play very compact and clog the midfield  *so we need Width to try and combat it*" along those lines. 

That didn't sound to me as though he wanted him to drift  out wide then play his normal game. *For me he was trying to play a system he didn't have players for*.
		
Click to expand...

Lallana?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

Fish said:



			Lallana?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure he's a natural wide man, he tends to drift in a hell of a lot. He might've been a better option but I think the likes Townsend would've been perfect to play that system.

There's not many out there that get chalk on thier boots to coin a phrase.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 29, 2016)

Irrespective of players playing out of position, My 7 yr old who is crap at football, has a better first touch than any of the starting England XI on Monday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 29, 2016)

My last point on this.

Sterling got our penalty by coming off the wing and running straight through the middle,as players you need to see whats in front of you and adapt that's what Sterling did.
Yes Sturridge was out of his favourite position but overall in the game he was terrible.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 29, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			My last point on this.

Sterling got our penalty by coming off the wing and running straight through the middle,as players you need to see whats in front of you and adapt that's what Sterling did.
Yes Sturridge was out of *his favourite position but overall in the game he was terrible.*

Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not too sure he's a natural wide man, he tends to drift in a hell of a lot. He might've been a better option but I think the likes Townsend would've been perfect to play that system.

There's not many out there that get chalk on thier boots to coin a phrase.
		
Click to expand...

Townsend should have gone - he was in form as well

In the previous game the width on the right came from Clyne overlapping whilst Sturridge drifted inside creating the space - I can't remember if Walker ever got past Sturridge to offer that outlet - there didn't seem any connection between either fullback and the person in front of them - Rose a few times tried to get round the back but Walker kept passing back inside or backwards and then they just looked to go through a congested middle


----------



## Fish (Jun 29, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not too sure he's a natural wide man, he tends to drift in a hell of a lot. He might've been a better option but I think the likes Townsend would've been perfect to play that system.

There's not many out there that get chalk on thier boots to coin a phrase.
		
Click to expand...

My point was he was the widest we had over there who had a few decent first half performances before pushing forward down the wings taking man and ball on with some decent touches at times, even if he did step in it was better than what we did or didn't do on Monday!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I agree Stu a lot of questions need to be asked from the people making these decisions who to employ.
Its no different this morning with Southgate the overwhelming favourite for the job,i for one don't see him as strong enough for the job,we need someone who can make tough decisions especially if it means dropping the likes of Hart or calling time on Rooneys England career.

Sturridge is not being asked to be a winger though Stu as you said previously he was coming too deep but my retort would be Silva and Mata play this role to good effect albeit for their clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Silva and Mata arent lazy sods though, when the opposition have the ball - Sturridge is.

Cracking finisher, good striker but also one footed, made of papier mache and lazy.


----------



## pogle (Jun 29, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Tony Pulls
		
Click to expand...

Tony pulls what?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 29, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			If Iceland go on and win this thing, does that turn all the negativity on its head - 'we lost to the champions by only 1 goal so we're actually pretty good' type thinking??
		
Click to expand...

Iceland will lose to the first decent team they play. Like England usually do....


----------



## IainP (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Townsend should have gone - he was in form as well

In the previous game the width on the right came from Clyne overlapping whilst Sturridge drifted inside creating the space - I can't remember if Walker ever got past Sturridge to offer that outlet - there didn't seem any connection between either fullback and the person in front of them - Rose a few times tried to get round the back but Walker kept passing back inside or backwards and then they just looked to go through a congested middle
		
Click to expand...

My feeling was the Icelandic coaching team did what you would expect, watched the tapes of England and worked out most threat came from wide from the full backs and put a plan in place to minimise it. The England management and players then reverted to type.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 29, 2016)

pogle said:



			Tony pulls what?
		
Click to expand...

I know I hated the idea at first but we were talking  about it at work and think about it

he has the players only a  few weeks a year during this time he would drill them and drill them and get them working as a team and there would be non of this sat in the changing room with your Dr dre headphones on prima dona rubbish  they would have to conform or leave.

They get their technical training at their clubs

To me he would be perfect


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Silva and Mata arent lazy sods though, when the opposition have the ball - Sturridge is.

Cracking finisher, good striker *but also one footed, made of papier mache and lazy.*

Click to expand...

*
*

I would never pick any player with these attributes, and this, in my eyes, means he is no good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			[/B]

I would never pick any player with these attributes, and this, in my eyes, means he is no good.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of strikers over the years have been lazy and one footed but they score goals 

Sturridges record is that he scores goals - 43 goals in 69 Prem games for Liverpool .

If fit he is better than anyone else in an England shirt  - you may not pick him but managers do because he scores goals


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Jun 29, 2016)

This is a hoot ... Do the English fans actually think that they deserve better than loosing to Iceland? All things considered, they did well getting out the group stages.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 29, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			This is a hoot ... Do the English fans actually think that they deserve better than loosing to Iceland? All things considered, they did well getting out the group stages.
		
Click to expand...

Some are deluded, some realise that Hodgson had his faults and also recognise that the players are lacking technically and in other aspects. Gary Lineker seems to have recognised this:

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/36658398


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 29, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			[/B]

I would never pick any player with these attributes, and this, in my eyes, means he is no good.
		
Click to expand...

If he's got the first two attributes though, worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plenty of strikers over the years have been lazy and one footed but they score goals 

Sturridges record is that he scores goals - 43 goals in 69 Prem games for Liverpool .

If fit he is better than anyone else in an England shirt  - you may not pick him but managers do because he scores goals
		
Click to expand...

He's potentially a great player but gets away with a lot at in the league, at international level his greediness, laziness and lack of awareness/application weakens the team overall IMO.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			He's potentially a great player but gets away with a lot at in the league, at international level his greediness, laziness and lack of awareness/application weakens the team overall IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Klopp seems to agree with you.


----------



## richy (Jun 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			He's potentially a great player but gets away with a lot at in the league, at international level his greediness, laziness and lack of awareness/application weakens the team overall IMO.
		
Click to expand...

If he was half as good as he thinks he is he'd be top draw. Although he had a poor tournament Kane is far superior.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2016)

richy said:



			If he was half as good as he thinks he is he'd be top draw. Although he had a poor tournament Kane is far superior.
		
Click to expand...

First few minutes of the Iceland game summed up Sturridge perfectly for me. Cut inside to a dangerous position on the edge of the box with 2 or 3 other players making good runs. Instead of setting up a team mate with a neat ball into the box he elected to smash a shot into the Â£20 seats. Utter waste of a great opportunity which you have to be savvy enough to pounce on at that standard.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If fit he is better than anyone else in an England shirt
		
Click to expand...

Really?

What about Vardy or Kane? 

Sorry, but Rooney is the best in an England shirt - still. Had he played as the main striker we would have scored more goals.

Even if he has lost a bit of pace he's still the best at holding the ball up and setting up other strikers, and of course, scoring himself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 29, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			First few minutes of the Iceland game summed up Sturridge perfectly for me. Cut inside to a dangerous position on the edge of the box with 2 or 3 other players making good runs. Instead of setting up a team mate with a neat ball into the box he elected to smash a shot into the Â£20 seats. Utter waste of a great opportunity which you have to be savvy enough to pounce on at that standard.
		
Click to expand...

So he creates himself the chance - takes it but it doesn't come off then gets slated ? Remind me what the other English strikers did that night or is it just Sturridge at the heart of criticism. Kane was beyond shocking in everything he did - can anything think of anything he did of note ? Vardy scored in the Wales match but then also fluffed his lines against Slovakia when one on one 

It's that selfishness that is the make up of a striker - creates chances and takes them , some times they come off ( the goal in the Europa Leage Final for example ) and sometimes they don't. 

His record in front of goal is up there with any of them with the only thing that has held him back is his injury record - 43 goals in 69 games in the Prem since moving to Liverpool 

The only thing that stops him being amongst the best in Europe IMO is the lack of extended runs of matches because of his injuries.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So he creates himself the chance - takes it but it doesn't come off then gets slated ? Remind me what the other English strikers did that night or is it just
		
Click to expand...

Very true, I did mean to mention that as well but I got waylaid by my wet cat jumping on my lap &#128512;


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 29, 2016)

Rumour on Twitter is that Southgate doesn't want it !


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 29, 2016)

spongebob59 said:



			Rumour on Twitter is that Southgate doesn't want it !
		
Click to expand...

Probably read all the negative comments on Twitter.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			or is it just Sturridge at the heart of criticism.
		
Click to expand...

Really Phil?? Have you not read all the posts slating Rooney,Kane,Alli,Hart,Hodgeson.....?

Even the match going Liverpool fans on here have criticised Sturridge.

His goal record is excellent & he is class when fit,but don't try & make him out to be some kind of victim here. 
Every England player as been slated & rightly so &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really Phil?? Have you not read all the posts slating Rooney,Kane,Alli,Hart,Hodgeson.....?

Even the match going Liverpool fans on here have criticised Sturridge.

His goal record is excellent & he is class when fit,but don't try & make him out to be some kind of victim here. 
*Every England player as been slated & rightly so* &#62541;&#62459;&#62541;&#62459;.
		
Click to expand...

With the exception of Rashford, who only played a bit part but threw himself at it when given the opportunity and should have been given more game time......IMO :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Really Phil?? Have you not read all the posts slating Rooney,Kane,Alli,Hart,Hodgeson.....?

Even the match going Liverpool fans on here have criticised Sturridge.

His goal record is excellent & he is class when fit,but don't try & make him out to be some kind of victim here. 
Every England player as been slated & rightly so &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what his England ratio is but I'm sure it's not as good as club level. He is very good when fit at club level but never really seems, to me at least, to ever recreate the same intensity and Abu.ity for England. Whether that's the system, the pressure of playing or something else but he is just one of several that seem totally different players for club and country


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 30, 2016)

As long as the next fella is English, I really don't care. The best shout so far is Eddie Howe, but the bottom line for whoever takes it on is could they do any worse?


----------



## Slab (Jun 30, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			This is a hoot ... Do the English fans actually think that they deserve better than loosing to Iceland? All things considered, they did well getting out the group stages.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have the impression that England haven't really under-achieved in the last 30 years (& it'd be harsh to suggest they've over-achieved either) 

Maybe a bit more matching realistic expectations with dreams needed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			As long as the next fella is English, I really don't care. The best shout so far is Eddie Howe, but the bottom line for whoever takes it on is could they do any worse?
		
Click to expand...

Surely all that should matter is the person who is best for the job - the two successful England teams - cricket and rugby both managed by non English managers

The last bunch of English team managers have been failures


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

Slab said:



			Yeah I have the impression that England haven't really under-achieved in the last 30 years (& it'd be harsh to suggest they've over-achieved either) 

Maybe a bit more matching realistic expectations with dreams needed
		
Click to expand...

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...rcise-in-the-fas-bombastic-self-a7108281.html


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2016)

We had this discussion when Woy came in, Mcalaren, Sven, Cappelo, etc etc.

we don't have a style of play like Germany, Italy, Barca, Iceland, etc etc.

Whoever comes in needs to have a style of play that players understand, can play to, that form players can play to. To many form players playing for unfashionable clubs were left behind for players from big clubs. Alla Rooney, Sterling, Wilshire. If they are not performing they need to be replaced with more than five minutes of the game to go as Woy did when he subbed Rooney for Rashford.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 30, 2016)

Get Glen Hoddle back in. at least he was working towards something. ( 'Arry Redknap reckons he'd do a good job).


----------



## Tongo (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Surely all that should matter is the person who is best for the job - the two successful England teams - cricket and rugby both managed by non English managers

The last bunch of English team managers have been failures
		
Click to expand...

The England cricket and rugby teams have also realised that they needed to change their style of play as well. Look at the cricketers; chasing down 300 plus in 40 overs, managing to tie a game after losing 4 early wickets and chasing down 250+ without losing a wicket. None of those would have happened under the Moores regime.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 30, 2016)

I would bet good money that this side coached even by Pulis would have beaten a Hodgson side

Foster

Ward - Dann - Shawcross - Cresswell

 Townsend - Noble - Drinkwater - Antonio

 Defoe - Carroll

Draw your own conclusions from that



It needs someone who doesn't give the first toss about what some "not a football expert" in charge of the FA thinks and won't pander to their nonsense.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 30, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Get Glen Hoddle back in. at least he was working towards something. ( 'Arry Redknap reckons he'd do a good job).
		
Click to expand...

Yes let's get Hoddle back, let's forget the reasons he was sacked last time and his views on the disabled all that matters is he might help our inept pamperd stars, we could get Ron Atkinson in as his assistant.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2016)

We need to wake up to the idea that our players aren't as good as we think they are. 

So many managers down the years , can they all have been bad? 

Prem players are too pampered and full of themselves. I hazard a guess that if we picked players from the Championship only that we would do just as good if not better as a team.


----------



## Tongo (Jun 30, 2016)

sawtooth said:



*We need to wake up to the idea that our players aren't as good as we think they are. 

So many managers down the years , can they all have been bad? *

Prem players are too pampered and full of themselves. I hazard a guess that if we picked players from the Championship only that we would do just as good if not better as a team.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2016)

Tongo said:



			The England cricket and rugby teams have also realised that they needed to change their style of play as well. Look at the cricketers; chasing down 300 plus in 40 overs, managing to tie a game after losing 4 early wickets and chasing down 250+ without losing a wicket. None of those would have happened under the Moores regime.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Both rugby and cricket sides have moved forward and are looking capable of taking the best of the world on and winning. Clearly some kind of shift in outlook, performance, training and tactics. The England football have to adopt to the way modern teams play, improve mentality and approach and pick players capable of doing the job


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jun 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Totally agree. Both rugby and cricket sides have moved forward and are looking capable of taking the best of the world on and winning. Clearly some kind of shift in outlook, performance, training and tactics. The England football have to adopt to the way modern teams play, improve mentality and approach and pick players capable of doing the job
		
Click to expand...


Agreed, but in both those sports they pick the players in form and who will do the best job, not who they like the most


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

It is interesting to read how much the opinions on Hodgson have changed - for the last number of years a certain few have said exactly the sort of poor manager he is - the track record of failure at a higher level was clear to see as well as the blagging and the utter tripe the man came out with - it was normally rebuffed with the old "unbeaten in qualfiying " "building for the future".

He is clueless beyond setting up a team not to lose - the England players aren't all that bad - some talented youngsters about who were ignored despite the obvious players clearly not up to it. The new manager does have a lot of good players 

Butland
Clyne
Stone
Chambers
Rose
Chilwell
Ward Prowse
Redmond 
Henderson
Loftus Cheek
Grealish 
Barkley
Drinkwater
Dier
Alli
Kane
Lallana
Sturridge
Sterling

The problem is there isn't one stand out

If players like Barkley and Stones do move to City working under Pep could massively improve them or even staying and working with Koeman - both of them have the potential to be stars - even Sterling once he repairs his shattered self belief 

England need to make the right choice - he needs to be first and foremost a coach , a modern tactician- people like Hoddle , Redknapp etc shouldn't be touch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is interesting to read how much the opinions on Hodgson have changed - for the last number of years a certain few have said exactly the sort of poor manager he is - .
		
Click to expand...

And you was right all along,well done Phill:thup:

It's a shame we didn't get your mate Brenda on board,you know 'that bright young exciting manager' 
:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			And you was right all along,well done Phill:thup:

It's a shame we didn't get your mate Brenda on board,you know 'that bright young exciting manager' 
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, who was "building for the future" :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Yeah, who was "building for the future" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He was. 

Unfortunately he was trying to build meccano using Lego


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He was. 

Unfortunately he was trying to build meccano using Lego 

Click to expand...

Both of them blaggers, both appointed at Liverpool, both failed, even Kenny's return failed by comparison, Now you've got Klipperty....anyone for connect 4 :mmm:

:smirk:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Get Glen Hoddle back in. at least he was working towards something. ( 'Arry Redknap reckons he'd do a good job).
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let's look to the future by appointing someone who can't get was job in football management so is reduced to utterly banal punditry on TV. Do you want to bring back David Batty,  Paul Ince as well?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2016)

Was a firm supporter of Hodgson based on what I saw him do for my own team and based on England results. I said after the WC shambles he needed to improve or go and despite the mediocrity of the group he had a perfect record. Performances like the one in Germany ultimately flattered to deceive and he was found out this summer and had to go.

He isn't the first Englamd manager to have taken the tea, so far but then been unable to kick on when it really matters. The whole set up and ethos needs looking at but I imagine it'll be more of the same and the same questions being asked in two years after another early WC exit


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 1, 2016)

Fish said:



			Both of them blaggers, both appointed at Liverpool, both failed, even Kenny's return failed by comparison, Now you've got Klipperty....anyone for connect 4 :mmm:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me Kenny delivered silverware :ears:

Anyway, Hodgson didn't manage us.......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 1, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			He was. 

Unfortunately he was trying to build meccano using Lego 

Click to expand...

That was always obvious to some of us &#128527;


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

Has Chris Coleman been mentioned yet, seems like an obvious choice to me.

BTW I still rate the England players [with the exemption of the goalie]. I think they have a bright future.

They went into the Iceland game with the same attitude as the fans, press and a few on here.
They thought it was going to be a walk in the park, but Iceland had a good recent record and their team effort was much greater than England.

Hodgson's tactics seemed OK to me, the team just did not perform on that particular night.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2016)

Rednapp was popular last time there was a vacancy, what's the thoughts on him now?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Rednapp was popular last time there was a vacancy, what's the thoughts on him now?
		
Click to expand...

No thank you,the mans blagged a living.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has Chris Coleman been mentioned yet, seems like an obvious choice to me.

BTW I still rate the England players [with the exemption of the goalie]. I think they have a bright future.

They went into the Iceland game with the same attitude as the fans, press and a few on here.
They thought it was going to be a walk in the park, but Iceland had a good recent record and their team effort was much greater than England.

*Hodgson's tactics seemed OK to me*, the team just did not perform on that particular night.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm, think you are over egging the pudding there. Yes the team were awful but England have no defined pattern to how they play.  And a lot of that is down to tactics. or in Englands case, the lack of them.

Also not sure, other than money, why Coleman would want to move. I think Wales genuinely are a better team.  Yes England may be better 'on paper' or on combined wages, but where it matters Wales are quite clearly currently better. http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ing-extremely-good-at-football-20160702110088


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think Wales genuinely are a better team.  Yes England may be better 'on paper' or on combined wages, but where it matters Wales are quite clearly currently better. http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ing-extremely-good-at-football-20160702110088

Click to expand...

You're kidding right?
A rubbish England team made Wales look poor in the group game. I think you're over estimating how good Wales are, they've done superbly to get to the semis but flatter to deceive imo.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 3, 2016)

First choice would be Crazyface but yet again the FA won't appoint the right man for the job:thup:

Second choice would be Hoddle, played at the highest level, had a decent record at club management , good record when managing England before, sacked for non football reasons.

It still annoys me intensely Hodgson wasn't sacked after Brazil, if we had put someone else in charge it could have been so different In France Such a waste of time since the last W/C.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			You're kidding right?
A rubbish England team made Wales look poor in the group game. I think you're over estimating how good Wales are, they've done superbly to get to the semis but flatter to deceive imo.
		
Click to expand...

who the best team is is is not just simply a case of looking at the direct match ups.  But even if you do England beat Wales in the last minute, but Wales topped the group. Wales have gone onto the semi finals, easily beating the second ranked team in the world.  And they have done this not by flukey performances and nicking it, but by being the better team. 

England have been knocked out of every major championship in the last decade or so mostly with a pitifully poor performance against allegedly inferior opposition. Yes you may argue that Wales have less strength in depth, but from the evidence I've seen when it matters i.e. the current major championship, Wales are quite demonstrably the better form team.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 3, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



			First choice would be Crazyface but yet again the FA won't appoint the right man for the job:thup:

*Second choice would be Hoddle, played at the highest level, had a decent record at club management , good record when managing England before, *sacked for non football reasons.

It still annoys me intensely Hodgson wasn't sacked after Brazil, if we had put someone else in charge it could have been so different In France Such a waste of time since the last W/C.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose if you class failing to make the most of the golden generation and winning chuff all at club or national level a good record then it kind of shows how desperate England are.  And have you heard his tactical insights on ITV?  You really think this is the best tactical brain English football has?? Please no


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			who the best team is is is not just simply a case of looking at the direct match ups.  But even if you do England beat Wales in the last minute, but Wales topped the group. Wales have gone onto the semi finals, easily beating the second ranked team in the world.  And they have done this not by flukey performances and nicking it, but by being the better team. 

England have been knocked out of every major championship in the last decade or so mostly with a pitifully poor performance against allegedly inferior opposition. Yes you may argue that Wales have less strength in depth, but from the evidence I've seen when it matters i.e. the current major championship, Wales are quite demonstrably the better form team.
		
Click to expand...

Better team and in better form are 2 different things, we didn't only beat Wales in the last minute we totally dominated the game in all areas and our goalkeeper made a mistake for their goal, 
Cup competitions are not always about the best players, Wales have proved what team spirit and effort can produce.
And after last nights shocker, probably the best team to watch in the comp (apart from their performance against us)
Good luck to them, wouldn't surprise me if they went all the way and won it.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Has Chris Coleman been mentioned yet, seems like an obvious choice to me.
		
Click to expand...


Have to agree with this... But, one shouldn't covet what your neighbours have... Bad form don'tcha know...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 3, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I suppose if you class failing to make the most of the golden generation and winning chuff all at club or national level a good record then it kind of shows how desperate England are.  And have you heard his tactical insights on ITV?  You really think this is the best tactical brain English football has?? Please no
		
Click to expand...

Well he got Swindon promoted, got Spurs to L/C final , semi- final cup winners cup,Chelsea to FA cup final or semi- final( can't remember which) not a bad record I would suggest. Better England record than most,highly respected amongst his peers l think it was Ferdinand that said he was the best manager he has played under.

Been at the highest level as player and manager, light years ahead of Hodgson in regards of man management and tactics not afraid to make tough decisions look at the way he left Gazza out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 3, 2016)

If Hoddle is so good why has no one employed him since leaving Wolves in 2006?


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If Hoddle is so good why has no one employed him since leaving Wolves in 2006?
		
Click to expand...

I would think he's had plenty of offers but TV money is easy money.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 3, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			You're kidding right?
A rubbish England team made Wales look poor in the group game. I think you're over estimating how good Wales are, they've done superbly to get to the semis but flatter to deceive imo.
		
Click to expand...

They really flattered to decide against Belguim last night &#128580;&#128514;&#128514;
Was a great performance IMO, great character shown after going a goal down.

No standout managers for the job, heard Jurgen Klinsmann is in with a shout.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2016)

I won the Euros as England on Football Manager 2016 the other night. Where do I hand in my CV?


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2016)

Rlburnside said:



*First choice would be Crazyface but yet again the FA won't appoint the right man for the job:thup:
*
Second choice would be Hoddle, played at the highest level, had a decent record at club management , good record when managing England before, sacked for non football reasons.

It still annoys me intensely Hodgson wasn't sacked after Brazil, if we had put someone else in charge it could have been so different In France Such a waste of time since the last W/C.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Rlburnside. If we could get a a bit of a following on here......and don't forget my pledge to include you all in my decision making.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2016)

Heard on the radio this morning that Hodgson went on a boat trip rather than go and watch the Iceland game.
Nice one Roy, did a proper thorough job there.


----------



## richy (Jul 4, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Heard on the radio this morning that Hodgson went on a boat trip rather than go and watch the Iceland game.
Nice one Roy, did a proper thorough job there.
		
Click to expand...

He watched it but on the telly. Neville and the other coaches went to the game apparently.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Heard on the radio this morning that Hodgson went on a boat trip rather than go and watch the Iceland game.
Nice one Roy, did a proper thorough job there.
		
Click to expand...

But they kicked off the same time as the other game in the group, and we could've played a team from either match, so he could wasted his time at either, sometimes the press want to cause trouble, he's gone, let's move forward.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			But they kicked off the same time as the other game in the group, and we could've played a team from either match, so he could wasted his time at either, sometimes the press want to cause trouble, he's gone, let's move forward.
		
Click to expand...

And he didn't go to either game.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			And he didn't go to either game.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't need to, that's what staff and recordings on tv are for.&#128515;


----------



## richy (Jul 5, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			And he didn't go to either game.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have made a difference anyway. He's that tactically inept he wouldn't of been able to counter anything Iceland did. He probably knew about the bloke with the long throw but was too clueless to do anything about it.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2016)

richy said:



			It wouldn't have made a difference anyway. He's that tactically inept he wouldn't of been able to counter anything Iceland did. He probably knew about the bloke with the long throw but was too clueless to do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

Amen to that.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 6, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Doesn't need to, that's what staff and recordings on tv are for.&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes he damn well should do for the money he's getting paid.....and IT'S HIS JOB !!!!!......well was....thank God.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 6, 2016)

PS....I've not heard either way as yet.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 6, 2016)

Got to go foreign, got to go big.

England rugby union and league did and they are reaping the rewards. Football must do the same.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 6, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Got to go foreign, got to go big.

England rugby union and league did and they are reaping the rewards. Football must do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Pavarotti is dead did you not know


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 7, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			Got to go foreign, got to go big.

England rugby union and league did and they are reaping the rewards. Football must do the same.
		
Click to expand...

Bin there, done that......did not work out any better.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 7, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			Bin there, done that......did not work out any better.
		
Click to expand...

Erikson overall had a better record i understand than any recent English managers


----------



## User62651 (Jul 7, 2016)

Its not the manager that's the problem imo, the England players have life too easy, every other team in the Euros has a good proportion of their team playing outside their home country, with the exception of perhaps Italy. Heading overseas to play, assimilating into foreign culture and language breeds those players tougher and more versatile, exposes them to different types/styles/pace of football. Englands players all play at home in teams full of good foreign players at the manic pace of the premiership and so don't have the experience of playing in hot countries where the pace is slower and where you have to make the ball do the work consequently their passing and strategy's are lost. 

Looking at stats and perceived successes of past England managers Bobby Robson's who's held in high regard had a win % at 9th place in the list and is worse than Steve McLarens (pilloried) in 8th. Fabio Capello has far and away the best win % yet he's not remembered as a success. Eriksson 5th, Hodgson 6th. Venables is way down in 11th. None of them are finding it easy to get anywhere in tournaments, Robson in 1990 and Venables in 1996 had Gazza running the show, now sure how much of those 2 relative successful tournaments were actually managerial tbh.

England players need to gain experience outside of England for the national team to improve imo but they wont as life is too easy in the EPL.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			Its not the manager that's the problem imo, the England players have life too easy, every other team in the Euros has a good proportion of their team playing outside their home country, with the exception of perhaps Italy. Heading overseas to play, assimilating into foreign culture and language breeds those players tougher and more versatile, exposes them to different types/styles/pace of football. Englands players all play at home in teams full of good foreign players at the manic pace of the premiership and so don't have the experience of playing in hot countries where the pace is slower and where you have to make the ball do the work consequently their passing and strategy's are lost. 

Looking at stats and perceived successes of past England managers Bobby Robson's who's held in high regard had a win % at 9th place in the list and is worse than Steve McLarens (pilloried) in 8th. Fabio Capello has far and away the best win % yet he's not remembered as a success. Eriksson 5th, Hodgson 6th. Venables is way down in 11th. None of them are finding it easy to get anywhere in tournaments, Robson in 1990 and Venables in 1996 had Gazza running the show, now sure how much of those 2 relative successful tournaments were actually managerial tbh.

England players need to gain experience outside of England for the national team to improve imo but they wont as life is too easy in the EPL.
		
Click to expand...

Didi Hamann was interviewed by Henry Winter in the times last week and nailed it. 

Cant find a link, though, although parts of it are elsewhere. It generally says that our players get too much too soon, money wise, as well as other things.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 7, 2016)

I think the problem is with us fans and the media.
The Italians play defensive football with a bit of flair when they have the opportunity. It's their style and it works for them - they've been doing it for generations.
Our mildly talented team try to play attacking flair filled football suitable for the Spanish or Germans or Belgians etc. They've had a dozen games to get used to it whilst also working on plan B. Then when things go wrong they don't have the guile or leadership to change. And get absolutely slated.
If we got in a Big Sam or Pulis we could play to a style that everyone understands and we'd be hard to beat.
But that is unacceptable... 
An oversimplification, obviously. But you get my drift.


----------



## Oohmeoldbacksknackered (Jul 7, 2016)

richy said:



			It wouldn't have made a difference anyway. He's that tactically inept he wouldn't of been able to counter anything Iceland did. He probably knew about the bloke with the long throw but was too clueless to do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably???? They knew it was coming and had worked on it. Tbh that shouldn't have been Hodgson's call it was down to the defensive coach.
He was never really up to the job the way he was asked to do it and he didn't have the strength to do it the way that was natural to him. 
But give him his due. He's played a better system than his predecessors and he's introduced a lot of potentially good youngsters who many wouldn't have promoted.
And he's gone....which is nice.


----------

